# goggle für ladies



## black soul (9. März 2010)

hallo zusammen
sorry das ich da so reinplatze, aber meine freundin wollt sich nicht extra anmelden.noch nicht
sie hat ein problem mit der goggle zum fullface helm.
ständig drückt es auf die nase. sie hat ein eher schmales gesicht und schon einige brillen ausprobiert. 
vielleicht kann ihr da eines der mädels  eine empfehlung abgeben.
gibt ja doch einge die auc mit FF fahren.

vielen dank, und ich bin auch schon wieder weg.

gruss BS


----------



## apoptygma (9. März 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> sorry das ich da so reinplatze, aber meine freundin wollt sich nicht extra anmelden.noch nicht
> sie hat ein problem mit der goggle zum fullface helm.
> ständig drückt es auf die nase. sie hat ein eher schmales gesicht und schon einige brillen ausprobiert.
> ...



Verdammte Hacke, ich dachte getz nach Lesen der Überschrift, das es getz im Google ne Extra-Suchfunktion nur für Schuhe, tolle Bikes, nette Männer mit Waschbrettbauchnahaufnahmen gibt.....aber hier geht ja doch nur um Brillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

ob die goggle passt hängt auch stark vom fullface ab.
nimm am besten mal deine freundin samt ihrem helm mit ins radgeschäft, dass sie mal ein paar verschiedene brillen aufprobieren kann.

ich habe eine oakley crowbar zusammen mit einem speci deviant helm. passt super!
das tolle an der crowbar ist, dass die gummibänder an einer sehr flexiblen halterung angebracht sind (irgendwie weiß ich nicht so recht, wie ich das prinzip beschreiben soll. schau dir mal bilder von dem teil an, dann weißt du bestimmt, was ich meine ). dadurch kann sich die brille recht gut ans gesicht anpassen und liegt gut an ohne zu drücken. bei mir zumindest


----------



## Ani (9. März 2010)

adidas burna fällt recht klein aus, ich hab eine giro remedy in s und da passt sie rein (hab die goggle aber ganz neu und erst probegetragen war also noch nicht im "kampfeinsatz")


----------



## Votec Tox (9. März 2010)

Hallo BS!

Meinst Du jetzt eine normale Sonnenbrille, bei der man die Bügel unter den Helm schiebt oder eine Schutzbrille wie eine MX-Brille?
Bei einer normalen Sonnenbrille braucht man eine mit enganliegenden Bügeln, gerade bei modischen, ergonomischen Brillen à la Oakley wölben die sich sehr zur Seite und unter den Helm gequetscht dreht sich das Brillengestell zur Nase runter und drückt. 
Bei einer normalen Schutzbrille à la MX oder Skibrille hilft es eine mit den von Scylla beschriebenen Gelenkbügeln zwischen Brillengestell und Gummiband zu nehmen. Im Motorradladen mit Endurozeugs bekommt man gute und auch günstige Alternativen. Habe eine von Uvex, paßt sehr gut und man kann selber die Scheiben auswechseln, was bei Oakley nicht immer so einfach geht. 
Und außerdem sollte sie zwar gut oben am Helm abschließen aber wenn das zu knapp ist - kleiner Helm, hohe Brille - kann das auch zum Drücken führen. Manche Brillen sind höher, oben so rund, das Problem kenne ich vom Skihelm, die drücken dann auf die Nase.

Und wie schon zuvor geschrieben den Helm mit zum Anprobieren nehmen.


----------



## spreadthegroove (9. März 2010)

Ich kann dir auch die Burna von Adidas oder die ID2 ebenfalls von Adidas empfehlen.
Testen macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. In meinen alten Helm hat die Burna sehr gut gepaßt, bei meinem neuen passt die ID2 besser.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Verdammte Hacke, ich dachte getz nach Lesen der Überschrift, das es getz im Google ne Extra-Suchfunktion nur für Schuhe, tolle Bikes, nette Männer mit Waschbrettbauchnahaufnahmen gibt.....aber hier geht ja doch nur um Brillen




Habs rischdisch gestellt. Macht für den TE fünf Euro in die Mannschaftskasse... - äh, Frauschaftskasse!


----------



## DH-Queen (10. März 2010)

Hi black soul,
ich hab nen ziemlich kleinen Full-Face-Helm von Specialized, am Besten hat sich da eine Kinder-Motocross Brille bewährt - die Targa Mini von Spy, das Beste daran, die ist nur halb so teuer wie die Erwachsenenbrillen und trotzdem genauso gut. Fahre sie jetzt seit 3 Jahren, sowohl beim Downhill als auch nachts beim snowboarden und hatte noch nie Grund zum Meckern.


----------



## black soul (10. März 2010)

hallo mädels
ihr seid spitze, 
vielen dank für die tips, ich geb das mal so weiter. das hilft schon mal sehr gut.

 @DH-Queen
sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht, das werden wir probieren.

@bergradlerin
wohin mit den 5 ? 

die adidas hört sich auch gut an, wir werden, mit helm natürlich, in den laden spazieren.

wenn wir erfolgreich waren, machen wi rein actionbild

gruss BS


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> @bergradlerin
> wohin mit den 5 ?





  Hm... Mist, mal wieder nicht weiter als von hier nach jetzt gedacht...    Ich schlage vor, Du bist uns einen guten Tipp schuldig und wir sind quitt!


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2010)

Fox hat auch Kinder-Goggles, die sehen auch ziemlich schnieke aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (10. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hm... Mist, mal wieder nicht weiter als von hier nach jetzt gedacht...    Ich schlage vor, Du bist uns einen guten Tipp schuldig und wir sind quitt!




natürlich, mach ich.  wenns nicht grad die lottozahlen vom samstag sind......

von euch wohnt keine in der  nähe von karlsruhe oder ? für touren und auch paar gröbere sachen sind wir immer zu haben. ok, vielleicht meldet sie sich doch noch an.

gruss BS


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> natürlich, mach ich.  wenns nicht grad die lottozahlen vom samstag sind......



Ooooch... Jetzt sei halt net so!


----------



## black soul (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ooooch... Jetzt sei halt net so!



ok, ok. sobald meine kristallkugel wieder sauber ist  und zahlen durchscheinen, schlag ich alarm.
dann füllen wir eine schein aus und kassieren ab.
ich hab schon mal  hier reservieren lassen.

http://blog.luxuryproperty.com/new-luxury-development-porto-dubai/

wenns nix gibt ................

edith sagt: spam kann so schön sein


----------



## mangolassi (5. Januar 2012)

*AUFWÄRM*
Hat zufällig jemand die Oakley XS O Frame und kann mir sagen wie klein die ist? 
http://ch.oakley.com/products/1320/3120

Eher was für Mädels mit schmalem Gesicht oder doch für Kinder? Und vielleicht welchen Helm/Grösse ihr dazu habt? Oder noch besser im Vergleich mit Spy Alloy/Targa oder Targa Mini?


----------



## 00helga (8. Januar 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> *AUFWÄRM*
> Hat zufällig jemand die Oakley XS O Frame und kann mir sagen wie klein die ist?
> http://ch.oakley.com/products/1320/3120
> 
> Eher was für Mädels mit schmalem Gesicht oder doch für Kinder? Und vielleicht welchen Helm/Grösse ihr dazu habt? Oder noch besser im Vergleich mit Spy Alloy/Targa oder Targa Mini?



Ich hab die! Und ich hab n TroyLee Helm in M. Passt perfekt! Bei der Brille, die ich vorher hatte (weiß leider nicht mehr was das für eine war), hatte ich auch das Problem dass mir das Ding die Nase zugedrückt hat irgendwie. Mit der Oakley ist alles super!


----------



## mangolassi (9. Januar 2012)

Danke. M ist ja riesig, ich werde mal einen D3 in XS probieren, wenn ich jemals einen finde. Die Goggle werde ich einfach mal bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langer82 (9. Januar 2012)

Den D3 in xs bekommst z.B. hier: 

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/suche.html?q=Troy+Lee+Designs+D3&gclid=COL2mLK1wq0CFQW_zAodwV3LAQ

der Palmer und der Steve Peat World Champion sind da beide verfÃ¼gbar.

aber was bitte Rechtfertigt den Preis? 500â¬?! oO


----------



## mangolassi (9. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank, einen Shop hätte ich sicher auch gefunden, es hängt eher an meinem Wohnort, dass das Anprobieren logistisch nicht so einfach ist.
Für 500 werde ich ihn sicher nicht kaufen. Aber wenn dann wegen Belüftung, Passform, Gewicht, Verarbeitung, Polster, Optik und dem Namen. Und weil es den Helm der mir momentan passt, nicht mehr gibt. Achja und weil ich es mir leisten kann.
Wobei die beiden Modelle eher nicht wegen der Optik, nichts gegen Peaty und Palmer, aber muss ich deren Helme deswegen tragen? Und andere Modelle werde ich sicher auch noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Jennfa (12. Januar 2012)

Die Brille hab ich auch. Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Goggle für schmale Gesichter. Ich fahre schon ewig damit und bin begeistert!


----------



## Schnurz (13. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch die XS O-Frame und fahre sie zusammen mit einem Bell Drop in S. Passt super!


----------



## mangolassi (13. Januar 2012)

Danke Schnurz und Jennfa. 
Jetzt gibt es doch erst mal die schon bestellte Targa mini, aber die Oakley bleibt auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## bluehusky22 (13. Mai 2012)

Suche ebenfalls eine passenden "Google" für mich, habe ein recht schmales Gesicht, welche könnt ihr empfehlen ? Sollte auch nicht anlaufen:

OAKLEY Goggle "MX O Frame" 
OAKLEY Goggle "O Crowbar MX" 
OAKLEY MX Goggle "O Mayhem"


----------



## bineee (16. Mai 2012)

ich hab auch die oakley xs o frame mit einem ixs phobos helm in S. meine vorherige brille war viel zu groß und hat meine nase zerdrückt und hat auch nicht wirklich in den helm gepasst. Die oakley kann ich nur weiterempfehlen und es gibt auch günstige wechselgläser.


----------



## bluehusky22 (16. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt die Oakley O Frame und Crowbar vor mir und beide passen wunderbar.

Nun weiss ich nicht welche, wie Unterscheiden sich diese beiden voneinander ?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. August 2016)

Ist zwar schon länger her der Tread, aber ich schliesse mich mal an.
Hab mir nun den MET Parachute geholt und bin auf der Suche nach ner Goggle.
Bei uns in den lokalen Läden hat es keine. 
"Wir können aber welche bestellen" heisst es da. Na das kann ich auch selbst 

Brille sollte am liebsten leicht verspiegelt sein und natürlich "bunt". Schwarz ist nicht so meines 

Habt Ihr evtl nen guten Tip welche ich da testen könnte? 100%?
Oder ne Adresse wo man mal mit Helm hinkann zum Testen und es auch ein paar zur Auswahl hat?
Böblingen so +-50km wären ok.


----------



## Aninaj (24. August 2016)

Jetzt doch ne Goggle 

Hab mal ne 100% probiert, die hat in meinen MET gepaßt... wenn deiner jetzt ned deutlich kleiner ist, sollte das passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. August 2016)

Ich schwanke noch etwas. Micha meinte auch die normale Adidas sollte reichen. 
Ich schau mal auf der Eurobike einfach wie die Goggles so sind


----------



## scylla (25. August 2016)

Wofür soll die Goggle denn sein? Bikepark oder einfach so?
Für "normales Trailfahren" bin ich irgendwie kein großer Fan von Goggles. Ich finde da reicht die normale Bikebrille dicke, da braucht es nicht extra eine Goggle. Man wirbelt auf Trails ja auch selten so viel Schmutz auf, dass die normale Bikebrille vom Schutz her nicht mehr reichen würde. Und wenn man es doch tut, sollte man sich eher überlegen, ob diese Fahrweise in einem Bikepark nicht angebrachter wäre


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. August 2016)

Die soll für den Urlaub in Saalbach sein


----------



## scylla (25. August 2016)

da würd ich dann schon auch eine goggle nehmen!
notfalls einfach ein paar per versandhandel bestellen, gemütlich daheim anprobieren, und die unpassenden zurückschicken. natürlich mit helm, wichtig ist ja vor allem, dass es in kombination mit dem helm gut sitzt und nicht drückt.


----------



## Aninaj (25. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> da würd ich dann schon auch eine goggle nehmen!



Warum braucht's für Saalbach ne Goggle? Oder meinst du eher generell für Bikepark?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. August 2016)

JE nachdem, was du in Saalbach fahren willst... Milka-Line geht definitiv auch nur mit normalem Helm und normaler Brille, für die Big 5 würd ich ebenso mit dieser Kombination fahren, aber wenn man da auch mal einfach nur bissl ballern will (X-Line, Pro-Line) geht das mit Fullface und Googgle besser...
mMn sinddort aber alle Lines auch ohne FF und goggle fahrbar... Vielleicht überlegen, ob nur der Kinnschutz an den Rucksack gehängt wird, um auf den Abfahrten mehr Sicherheitsgefühl zu haben.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. August 2016)

Ich werdda glaub zur Sicherheit meistens mit dem MET FF fahren. Kinnbügel ist da fest. An den Helm hängen geht somit leider nicht. Aber der Helm selbst ist ja eh sehr leicht.
Ich glaub ich teste einfach mal wie es mit der normalen Brille geht. Und zur Not bekomm ich da glaub auch vor Ort ne Goggle. Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## scylla (25. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oder meinst du eher generell für Bikepark?



Generell für Bikepark machts imho Sinn. Staubige Pisten, viel Verkehr, viel Geschwindigkeit -> viel Dreck, der einem potentiell in die Augen spritzen kann. Davor schützt so eine Goggle halt schon besser als eine normale Brille.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> mMn sinddort aber alle Lines auch ohne FF und goggle fahrbar...



ALLES ist ohne Helm und Brille fahrbar. Es ist mehr die Frage ob man das will, bzw wo man persönlich sich auf welche Art schützen will.
Die ganz coolen Säue fahren im Bikepark ohne Handschuhe. Würd ich z.b. auch nie machen, schon allein weil mir ständig der Lenker aus den schwitzigen Fingern rutschen würde 
Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. September 2016)

Habe mir vor kurzem auch ne Google gekauft um meine schicke Snowboard-Goggle zu schonen. Denke es macht Sinn darauf zu achten, dass man Ersatzgläser bekommt, die nicht allzu teuer sind und die es in verschiedenen Läden gibt, weil es ein gängiges Produkt ist. Bei mir ist's ne O'Neal B1 geworden. 
Ich nehme die nur im Park, glaube auf meinem Halbschalen-Helm würde das noch trotteliger aussehen als so schon (nächste Saison tausche ich den mal aus), habe das aber noch nicht probiert, fahre lieber mit "normaler" Brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (10. September 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich werdda glaub zur Sicherheit meistens mit dem MET FF fahren. Kinnbügel ist da fest. An den Helm hängen geht somit leider nicht. Aber der Helm selbst ist ja eh sehr leicht.
> Ich glaub ich teste einfach mal wie es mit der normalen Brille geht. Und zur Not bekomm ich da glaub auch vor Ort ne Goggle. Hoffe ich zumindest



Ich fahre auch denn MET Parachute mit der 100% Goggle leider drück mir diese etwas zu arg auf die Nase. Also die Goggle ist etwas zu groß.
Habe die Goggle immer vorn am Kinnbügel.
Was fährst du für ne Goggle?


----------

